# Quickest easiest way to remove fascia boards?



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

greg24k said:


> It don't pay to get a roofer there, then a framer and then a roofer back again. Framer can remove needed shingles if rafters or plywood needs to be repaired/replaced, install new fascia... then a roofer comes and does his thing with the roof, then the gutters.


I guess that is just opinion and contingent upon your crews. For me it would be a lot cheaper to have it ready to frame for the framers and the trash in the roofers dump trailer. 

Also my roofer and gutter guys are not the same so that would play into it I suppose.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't see how it could possibly be cheaper,OR faster, Or better to get a roofer,then a framer,then a roofer,then a gutter guy in there------------------

We would just do the whole thing pretty much section by section as we went along

but then-that's why I won't work as a sub.
stephen


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> I don't see how it could possibly be cheaper,OR faster, Or better to get a roofer,then a framer,then a roofer,then a gutter guy in there------------------
> 
> We would just do the whole thing pretty much section by section as we went along
> 
> ...


You just need a framer and a roofer.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> I don't see how it could possibly be cheaper,OR faster, Or better to get a roofer,then a framer,then a roofer,then a gutter guy in there------------------
> 
> We would just do the whole thing pretty much section by section as we went along
> 
> ...


Don't get salty because roofers get less than framers...

Its just a different mindset. You section by section, me stages of completion.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

This something that any construction company should be cable to do in house. You might not even need to mess with the roof if you are careful.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

realelectrician:

Is this a historic building?

Joe


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I do a lot of this crap:sad:


..............................It's called a biff board:blink:
.........Something like a 2X4:whistling and just start biffffing on it,,,,,,,The harder you bifffher the faster she comes off:jester: I use a 4" grinder for the nails from the top of the sheathing to the top of the board.
...............Grind em off............


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Don't get salty because roofers get less than framers...
> 
> Its just a different mindset. You section by section, me stages of completion.


 i HIGHLY doubt that the framers would be earning more money than we would
and I still haven't seen any reason why any competent roofing company couldn't do the entire thing---MUCH more efficiently than your plan

but hey- if you want to work in-efficiently and give money away- that's your affair, LOL
stephen


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I biffed off over 300 feet of 2x8 yesterday:blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you musta been da belle of da ball..:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> * da belle of da ball*..:whistling


:blink:



And to day we put it back up, almost 400 lf of the crap:blink:


----------

